# John Deer 3 Series Engine Shut Down Problem



## MikeEastTexas (5 mo ago)

My tractor is 2012 3038E with just under 1000 hours. The engine recently began to shut down but would restart.
I recommend this site WWW.Tuckerbilt.com for gaining knowledge of the safety shutdowns on the 3 series tractors. There are several including the seat switch, hydraulic fluid level, & the coolant level which can be very sensitive.
On my tractor I have cut the seat switch out replacing with a butt connecter between the 2 wires. This can be a safety issue as the engine continues to run when you get off.
I drained the water separator many times but the engine shut down. Replaced the fuel spin on filter to no avail. Finally tackled the fuel tank which is located under the hood. Once off it is a simple fix. The fitting on the very bottom of the tank will screw out of the plastic tank. Be careful this type of plastic tank will NOT support many removals. This fitting connects directly to the water separator.
You will find a very dirty 3” screen which is the PROBLEM. It is too fine meaning it clogs up!! You can clean it, replace it and it will clog again. I removed it giving a 1/4” suction opening and added an inline filter just before the water separator. Cheap repair less than $12. New fuel line & filter located so maintenance is easy.
Pictures of my clogged screen and new filter.


----------



## MikeEastTexas (5 mo ago)

BE SURE TO CLEAN YOUR TANK. I used a long screwdriver wrapped with paper towel with fine wire to hold towel to driver.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

A clogged screen.?? WOW.. u weren’t kidding.!!!


----------

